

New Manhattan Tower Is Now the Tallest - applecore
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/10/14/nyregion/432-park-avenue-tower-the-tallest-if-not-the-fairest-of-them-all.html

======
jseliger
That's great. It's a rather depressing analogy for human progress that so many
of the tallest buildings in Manhattan were built almost a century ago.

We have many great ideas for many new things but lack the political will to
carry them out:
[http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/future_tense/2014/0...](http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/future_tense/2014/09/neal_stephenson_innovation_starvation_we_have_great_ideas_for_the_future.html)
.

~~~
adevine
Meh, I disagree that "the tallest" somehow represents human progress. Heck,
the whole point of this article is how the tower is completely incongruent
with the rest of its surroundings, and there was a good comment about how much
of this super-luxury real estate is essentially an export product that NY
sells to foreign oligarchs.

------
SloopJon
It's kind of amazing to me that a ninety-six-story skyscraper only has 104
units.

------
oh_sigh
No, it is the tallest residential building in Manhattan, unless you want to
redefine how buildings are measured.

~~~
oh_sigh
Not sure why I was downvoted for pointing out that it isn't the tallest
building in NYC. The tallest building in NYC is 1 WTC, which is almost 400'
taller than this building, and is also the tallest building in the Western
hemisphere.

~~~
timdierks
It's reasonable to believe that "the building where you can ascend the
furthest" is taller than "the building which would first puncture a descending
dirigible".

The formal definition of "Height to Architectural Top" from the CTBUH requires
5 footnotes and a committee to decide whether the top features of a building
are "architectural" or not.

And who put them in charge, anyway?

